# General Topics > Plants, Plant Care & Plant Identification >  help with tree frog vivarium and plants

## Andrew exotics

Hello everyone i have 20 high that im upgrading my trio of green tree frogs in a week once i get some plants and lighting.But I just stopped by a local nursery about 5 mins away from my house and they have amazing plants.I was going to pick up some golden pothos,stansiveria, and teardrop ferns i believe they are called?But anyways what are some good plants that will grow along the glass in give it that rainforest sorta look?I would love to hear of some cool plant recomendations.thanks

----------


## Tongue Flicker

Sanseverias will need a little dryness or well drainage to prevent its leaf base from rotting.

Wandering jews, watermelon begonias (genus Pellonia), epiphytic cactuses and small tillandsias are nice on a wall setting

----------


## bill

Just so I know we are one the same page, you are looking for plants inside the enclosure, right? 

If you are looking for vines, cissus amazonica is one of my favs for a Viv. Rhaphidophora pachyphylla is a great little vine. Very small leaves and it grows fairly quick. Some of the smaller peperomias are nice, like P. Emarginata. Peperomia rotundifolia is also a good one as is Peperomia quadrangularus. Then there are dischidias and hoyas. Some ferns love to climb, like pyrrosias and lemmaphyllums. I could go on and on. The issue will be your skill level of caring for live plants and what your budget is.

----------


## Andrew exotics

Well my budget for the plants is in the 40-50$$ range.My substrate is a mix of peat moss,long fiber sphagnum,charcoal and a little bit of cypress mulch.I have 2 13 watt UVB 2.0 on the tank.What plants will survive in the bright light?

----------


## bill

Plants that prefer shade will be fine under that lighting. That's actually not very bright, believe it or not. as far as lighting goes, It may look bright, but to a plant, 13w is not bright at all.

----------

